# Sticky snow advise needed



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Just another condition to get used to. I really don't change waxes at all on any of our boards. Same shit all year long... Once you get used to the nuances of the snow you will be fine..... 

I have heard people say they love the black magic graphite though......


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Argo said:


> Just another condition to get used to. I really don't change waxes at all on any of our boards. Same shit all year long... Once you get used to the nuances of the snow you will be fine.....


+1, I could be riding nice snow on the upper mountain and slush on the lower, -20 deg C one day and +5 the next. So I use the same wax all year round and just learn to feel out the snow under me.

The GF hates spring snow so I've had to explain to her about spring boarding being more about enjoying the sun and the beer and just having some lazy turns on the snow. Not setting any speed records in the spring!


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

poutanen said:


> The GF hates spring snow so I've had to explain to her about spring boarding being more about enjoying the sun and the beer and just having some lazy turns on the snow. Not setting any speed records in the spring!



Hates spring boarding? Park laps and groomers, beers and bong hits. Ok I am more of a cocktail kinda gal but what is not to like!?!?! 

You need to get that poor girl off that trad cambered deck and get her something fun to ride 

:laugh: i kid. seriously


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Its just how it is until the snow goes through a few freeze/thaw cycles. We have had super sticky snow lately because its been very warm and hasnt been freezing at night. The snow is damn near unridable outside the park where they are salting and raking throughout the day.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

mixie said:


> Hates spring boarding? Park laps and groomers, beers and bong hits. Ok I am more of a cocktail kinda gal but what is not to like!?!?!
> 
> You need to get that poor girl off that trad cambered deck and get her something fun to ride
> 
> :laugh: i kid. seriously


Lol she doesn't like getting wet... Sometimes I have to pull her kicking and screaming out to do fun things, and even when she's having fun she still pretends to be mad at me!  I think I'm better off with the single life! lol


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Sticky was the weather here in March. There's spring corn, which can be fast enough if you wax graphite and have a good structure in your base. You're trying to beat surface tension in the water. However, our March saw two straight weeks of 70+ degree weather and no amount of waxing, structuring and tuning could get speed. It was simply riding on water. You'd literally be fighting going over the nose of the board in some spots, the deceleration was so strong.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> There is really only so much you can do. Until the snow really corns up it will feel like glue. The "stickiness" is caused by surface tension of the water layer under your base and spring snow has a very high water content. Like Qball, I ride on Mt. Hood year round and our snow is SUPER wet from being so close to the Pacific.
> 
> Some things that help ( a little ):
> 
> ...


All of this solid advice. I also learned from Snowolf that you can buy pure fluoro wipes. Wiping your base down with these will also help. Of course, the help only lasts for a few runs. But hey, even a little help is better than no help!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Another one I heard about last night is saucer wax. A lot of our ski team uses it apparently .


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Now if only we could make the boxes not stick. Oh how I love going full speed at a box and barely making it off the end.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

ThunderChunky said:


> Now if only we could make the boxes not stick. Oh how I love going full speed at a box and barely making it off the end.


There is no better way to teach you to bend your knees, than hitting a sticky box a few times with your legs straight


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

ThunderChunky said:


> Now if only we could make the boxes not stick. Oh how I love going full speed at a box and barely making it off the end.


Thats why you should hit rails instead


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Me and jibbing have a love/hate relationship. Jibbing loves making me fall and I hate jibbing. I can't really hit rails yet besides 50 and they're boring. I lost all of my jibbing ability this year cause the park crew only builds features for themselves. Could barely 50 the boxes and rails.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Donutz said:


> There is no better way to teach you to bend your knees, than hitting a sticky box a few times with your legs straight


Seriously......you learn real quick.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Hmm a sticky box is certainly better than a stinky box!


Nothing worse than a fish box! :laugh::laugh::laugh: Oh man I'm all over the pics this week... lol


----------



## hankdatank (May 1, 2012)

Snowolf said:


> Hmm a sticky box is certainly better than a stinky box!


Aww comon I posted a nasty vagina... aka box... and some mod brought it down. Snowriders, looks like you guys might be a bunch of gapin fudge packers. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## hankdatank (May 1, 2012)

Snowolf said:


> Oh kooky here! A Mountain Buzz Forum visitor trying to retaliate against SBF because thinks the 4 friends of mine who dared to upload pictures to their private photo gallery were trolling your piece of shit site. Got a news glad for you chuckles, we aren't uptight cock meat nibblers like you guys over there. Post your pictures but understand x rated content will be deleted. Feel free to post all of the G through R ones ya like. Oh by the way, none of those 4 were even SBF members........:laugh:


Fuck Mountainbuzz, that site is a fucking joke. Trolling there is easier than taking candy from a baby. As for the rest of your post, wtf are you talking about. Quit acting like macho mod bro.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Hunter court.... That's a pretty small culdesac with just 6-7 houses on it. Just egg and tp all of them.....


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

I've used this before and it seems so appropriate now


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

hankdatank said:


> Fuck Mountainbuzz, that site is a fucking joke. Trolling there is easier than taking candy from a baby. As for the rest of your post, wtf are you talking about. Quit acting like macho mod bro.


Keep on trolling. Snowboarders aren't as uptight as douchebags like you that say shit like "snowriders". Really? You're going to attempt being condescending like one sport is better than another?

Go fuck a polar bear.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> No, actually you are a buzzard. Your IP is 75.71.192.245 and you live on Hunter Court in Ft. Collins, Co. I could post your street address, name and telephone number as well as a Google Earth image of your house if I wanted to be a prick. I have a pretty good idea of your Mountain Buzz screen name as well......
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> Ah! A little IP address cross checking reveals that your screen name on Mountain Buzz is Smauk2


He's not behind a DHCP server or anything? That appears to be a residential address. Usually, ip traces lead back to the server issuing the IP, not the actual client itself... Though, the internet activity will look like it's coming from the same address regardless, so that probably is his userid on that other message board.

At any rate, can this troll be gone, now?


----------



## hankdatank (May 1, 2012)

Snowolf said:


> No, actually you are a buzzard. Your IP is 75.71.192.245 and you live on Hunter Court in Ft. Collins, Co. I could post your street address, name and telephone number as well as a Google Earth image of your house if I wanted to be a prick. I have a pretty good idea of your Mountain Buzz screen name as well......
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> Ah! A little IP address cross checking reveals that your screen name on Mountain Buzz is Smauk2


----------



## marlo_df (Apr 20, 2011)

hankdatank said:


> Aww comon I posted a nasty vagina... aka box... and some mod brought it down. Snowriders, looks like you guys might be a bunch of gapin fudge packers. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


YEAH! Okay, cool man. Are you happy now?


----------



## soundwave27 (Jan 16, 2011)

poutanen said:


> +1, I could be riding nice snow on the upper mountain and slush on the lower, -20 deg C one day and +5 the next. So I use the same wax all year round and just learn to feel out the snow under me.
> 
> The GF hates spring snow so I've had to explain to her about spring boarding being more about enjoying the sun and the beer and just having some lazy turns on the snow. Not setting any speed records in the spring!


Agreed!!! BEST DAY OF MY FREAKING LIFE was boarding at Blue Mountain this past March. 28 degrees Celsius... shirt off, sun and breezy embracing my bare skin, fun puddles, I mean seriously... snowboarding and wakeboarding all in one run. Couldn't have been a better day. If everyday boarding could be like that I'd be euphoric and never go back to work again. 




hankdatank said:


> Snowriders, looks like you guys might be a bunch of gapin fudge packers. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


Yeah and??


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

poutanen said:


> Lol she doesn't like getting wet... Sometimes I have to pull her kicking and screaming out to do fun things, and even when she's having fun she still pretends to be mad at me!  I think I'm better off with the single life! lol


Sounds like you got a Princess bro. Those things aren't worth it no matter how hot they might be :dunno:


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

HoboMaster said:


> Sounds like you got a Princess bro. Those things aren't worth it no matter how hot they might be :dunno:


+1 

Been there done that, in the end it was just a hassle.


----------



## Kwanzaa (Sep 4, 2011)

To the OP:

Nice Dark Series dude.


----------

